# what a deal!



## spoker (Aug 28, 2021)

not mine,evans-colson 3 speed coaster,been listed for 16 weeks on mpls facebook,$30


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 28, 2021)

Not my thing but surprised someone hasnt already picked it up for that price.  Could be a decent bike or parts...


----------



## spoker (Aug 28, 2021)

i sent a message,havent heard back but we have tornado warnings right now,sounds like its by me,if it is ill go get it in the morning


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 28, 2021)

spoker said:


> i sent a message,havent heard back but we have tornado warnings right now,sounds like its by me,if it is ill go get it in the morning



Good luck with the bike & stay safe, From a fellow Tornado-Country Caber


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 29, 2021)

It's a Fire Bird.


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 6, 2021)

Good deal on that one !!!!!


----------



## eeapo (Sep 19, 2021)

I’m digging those fenders.


----------

